# My swing deperately needs your help



## haddockd (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi All,

I have, somehow, picked up a habit over the last 3 weeks of hitting the ground before the ball. I have tried the following to try and fix this, but none has worked:
Shift weight sooner/later
Less/more knee bend
Keeping head back
Weight further back on feet/further front on feet

I have a charity event coming up and would really like to clear this up before then. Anything you may have would be helpful. I am mostly happy with my swing, if I could just hit the ball flush.

Here is the video: 
YouTube - s.avi


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

You want to check these possibilities. It could be one or more of these that are causing you to hit fat shots. I am assuming you are right handed.

Poor weight transfer. You are leaving your weight on your rear foot. This is sometimes called a reverse pivot.

You might be dropping your head during the back, and down swing. The head needs to stay the same distance from the ball as it was at address. make sure your chin is high enough for your shoulder to pass under. 

Dipping the left knee in the back swing. If you are doing this then when you straighten it in the down swing, you are shifting your weight back to your rear foot. The reverse pivot thing again.

You could be dipping your right (rear) shoulder during the down swing. The shoulders need to turn level with each other. You also might be setting up to the ball with a your right (rear) shoulder too low when you start your back swing.If it is too low at the start, most likely it will be too low on the down swing. 

Maybe you are hitting from the top. This causes the golfer to throw the club at the start of the down swing, before the hips start to turn left.

Check to see that your elbows are level (some what) in the back, and up swing. If the rear elboe is higher the front elbow, this can cause a fat shot. 

The easiest, first fix to try for a fat shot is to make sure you are taking the club head back all in one piece. When I hit a fat shot, it is usually because I did not use the one piece take away. See link. Video Golf Tip | One Piece Takeaway

I am also adding this link just to be fair to those who think the one piece take away is a myth.
The One Piece Takeaway 

I have also read that the "stack, and tilt" swing when done correctly will eliminate hitting fat shots. How to Learn the Stack and Tilt Golf Swing - wikiHow

Hope this helps. :thumbsup: 










haddockd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have, somehow, picked up a habit over the last 3 weeks of hitting the ground before the ball. I have tried the following to try and fix this, but none has worked:
> Shift weight sooner/later
> ...


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I occasionally suffer this habit.

My failing is I start to look up a bit early, turning the head and dropping the right shoulder just before impact, which drops the swing plane just a little and CHUNK. Big lump of earth chases the ball up the fairway.

If you can get to a driving range that has mats you'll soon cure yourself, or break your wrists.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

after watching the vid, it appears you are releasing the club too soon, example stop it at 8 seconds and you will see your hands are even with your trail thigh, but you are well into your release


----------



## haddockd (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for all of your prompt attention and replies! So, I added what I think is "lag" (my hands are in front of the ball at impact and I hold my wrist hinge longer), and I no longer hit behind the ball.

I have added a video of my new swing. Any pointers or helpful tips would be great. Will be going to the range soon to try them out.

Here is the vid: YouTube - haddockd1's Channel


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Your release looks a lot better, now concentrate on not dipping your head 
watch your video, place your cursor on your head and you will see you drop it

another thing i would work on is your grip, google how to grip a club
and lastly work on your chicken wing with yourleft (front) arm


----------



## bredies (Feb 12, 2007)

It would be beneficial to see this from behind your ball to target line as I expect you are possibly standing a bit too close to the ball. 
It looks as though you are taking the club back ok (although more shoulder turn rather than an arm initiated turn is preferable) but half way back your brain suddenly realizes that you are going to miss the ball by going outside of it and, to me, there is a very definite move to correct this by suddenly pulling your hands back towards your body to get the club back to the ball.
You are also not fully committed to the shot as seen by your left wrist breaking almost before impact and your left arm virtually stopping dead.
Make a big follow through and "finish high". Think baseball home run over 1st base.


----------



## bredies (Feb 12, 2007)

*Lag drill*

One other thing. You mentioned "lag".
A drill to get this right. Address the ball as normal and then push your hands forward until they are outside your left hip with the club head still behind the ball. This is the exaggerated position of the club at impact. 
To get the feel of lag (which will solve your problem and give you backspin) start in this forward press position and turn your shoulders to about where the swing would be half way. Now turn your hips, keeping your arms and hands in the same position and let the movement of you body automatically bring your arms through and the club back to the ball.
I wish I could show you what I mean but I hope that helps.


----------



## WOLFPACK4LIFE (Apr 24, 2011)

the wolfpack pleasures himself before he hits the golf course...better relaxed state = better game


----------



## sameer (Apr 21, 2011)

I think you need to learn Golf from a Professional Golf Trainer. Here is a website (in the signature) that contains a lots of articles which teaches you how to play golf in a better way.


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

Your hips should turn 45 degrees while shoulders 90 degrees; your hips don't turn 10 degrees and that is inhibiting your swing. To compensate you are too leggy.
Also, grip it more in fingers, check your distance from the ball(should be the width of your hand from end of club to thigh for most people), with your early wrist hinge, make sure your head stays steady through the shot.
Try swinging about 50% until you consistently get good shots and then only go up to 75% on most shots.


haddockd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have, somehow, picked up a habit over the last 3 weeks of hitting the ground before the ball. I have tried the following to try and fix this, but none has worked:
> Shift weight sooner/later
> ...


----------

